
Apple Paychecks – One Reason for High Home Prices - uptown
http://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-payone-reason-for-high-home-prices-1445801810?alg=y
======
r00fus
Can anyone explain that first Zillow chart? I see nothing that's specifically
targeted to the Apple employee cohort.

The article seems to play fast and loose with their data - wouldnt the areas
inhabited by Apple employees also be home to Facebook and Google employees?

Phrases like "tech workers aren't the only ones to blame... government
zoning.. regulatory red tape... " This article is a mish-mash of blame that
just aims to make you angry.

Meanwhile no word given to foreign investors, or other wealthy speculators who
are often the ones with all-cash offers and are likely just as much to blame
for the soaring prices.

------
ChuckMcM
Just a note for this audience, this sort of thing is counter to the narrative
that "only founders make bank, employees get screwed." This some pretty clear
data that shows employees of BiggestCorp (well by market cap) are the ones
buying up homes in the bay area (in addition to employees of Google, Facebook,
Oracle, and others).

